# needs to be a sticky all over SAVE U.S.A HID!!



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

help save HID

http://www.petitiononline.com/hidforum/petition.html

all the HID distributing companys are not allowed to sell HID anymore, because there has been over 30,000 complaints to the govt.. try to find any site that sells HID, http://www.mccullochhid.com/dot.htm

sign teh potition, and keep us from getting one more fine..


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thast rediculous...

i signed it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

as did I


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If people would learn to aim them properly......

I would think that SEMA would be all over this.

With a "for offroad/show use only" sticker on the box, you would think they would be covered...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Does this mean that if you have a factory installed HID system you have to get it removed?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no.. just aftermarket,.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Is it going to be legal for cars built after August 2003 to have HID and are the companies going to still be installing these in their cars?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i already posted it in the general forums.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29947


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i already posted it in the general forums.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29947 *


Exactly.

Locked.


----------

